# Per-jail configuration - can't start - FreeBSD - 10.0



## bryn1u (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi,

I have upgraded FreeBSD 9.2 to FreeBSD 10.0 - RELEASE. It's clean system. I've made a jail with sources and getting error as blow. Then I tried use ezjail, after that I'm getting the same error as in source way. Error below is exactly  the same.


```
/etc/rc.d/jail: WARNING: Per-jail configuration via jail_* variables  is obsolete.  Please consider to migrate to /etc/jail.conf.
```

Someone can tell me what's going on ?

Greetz,
Michał,


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2014)

Yes, the way jails are configured changed somewhere between 9.0 and 9.2. Please read jail.conf(5).


----------



## bryn1u (Jan 22, 2014)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Yes, the way jails are configured changed somewhere between 9.0 and 9.2. Please read jail.conf(5).



Ehh. I used to FreeBSD 9.2 and weren't any problems with that. I've configured jail.conf and problem still exists.


----------

